# Is the same blower at Home Depot a cheaper version?



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

You have probably heard the same stories as me, which is that Home Depot will get cheaper prices from the manufacturers who will slightly vary the models by reducing the quality of certain components. While the model number is the same, it may have more plastic where the same model from an independent shop would have metal.

Is this true?

Currently, I'm looking to buy the Toro SnowMaster 824 QXE.

The retail price is $949, Home Depot has it for $911. 
I'll support the independent shop regardless as they'll probably match the price and in any case $38 isn't a deal breaker.

...but was wondering if there is any truth to those rumors. ?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

No, its not true, its a myth.
I did some research on it a few years ago..
what is true is that some dealers might choose to not sell the lower-end models, which means they have higher quality machines overall,
but there is zero evidence that there has ever been _different_ models made for dealers vs. big boxes,
they are all identical, the exact same models.

Its also true that snowblowers, in general, are probably getting "cheaper" (in price and in quality) over-all because of the Big-Box market..
because people gotta have stuff cheap..
but that also does not mean there are different models between dealers vs. Big Boxes..

you can read more about it here:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page2.html

Scot


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

KiterTodd, your going to love the 824qxe...that's the one I bought this year as well


----------



## AbominableSnowman (Nov 14, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> No, its not true, its a myth.
> I did some research on it a few years ago..
> what is true is that some dealers might choose to not sell the lower-end models, which means they have higher quality machines overall,
> but there is zero evidence that there has ever been _different_ models made for dealers vs. big boxes,
> ...


This is absolutely correct, but beware of the possibility that a big box store may not have assembled the machine properly or fine-tuned it as well as a dealer might. You might also ask the local dealer to give you their lowest price on one they have in stock. Although MSRP is $949, my local dealer offered me $849 when asked. Obviously, I bought it at that price. Worst case, I think your dealer would match the $911 price from the big box store.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I asked my Ariens dealer that I've known forever.....he was one of my high school students ......and he said that all of the HD machines were the same quality and price ...model for model as what he sells. I was sitting at the counter last week when a chill old Dude came in with a price list for the machines he was pricing out at HD...and wanted my friend to match their price......it was already the price he was selling them for.....Go with the Dealer!


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

I think this myth started when John Deere started being sold at big box stores. They were (and still are) very low end models which are made for cutting your flat lawn and nothing more. They are a real John Deere just not his best. If you go to the dealer he will sell you one but it won't be his recommended tractor.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Not quite the same situation as black friday tvs at walmart, same tv but cheaper quality sold just for black friday. 


-efisher-


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

e.fisher26 said:


> Not quite the same situation as black friday tvs at walmart, same tv but cheaper quality sold just for black friday.
> 
> 
> -efisher-


It's a Walmart world,every one wants cheap! Then [email protected] and complain when they don't last,I can't afford top of the line,but I usually look for middle of the road at least..


----------



## KiterTodd (Dec 16, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Not quite the same situation as black friday tvs at walmart, same tv but cheaper quality sold just for black friday.


Ahhh, see...this is the kind of stuff that has us skeptical about all big box stores. 
It does go on! I'm sure in all the deals HD has worked, it has entered into some of their products as well but you just never know which. 
In any case, based on reports here it doesn't seem like it's the case for snow blowers. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I know when my local big box sells John Deere they buy it from JD dealer. (Dealer stickers are on the machines)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

